# 700 KQ secondary spring



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

I need a little advice. I am looking for more low end torque. I have a 07 KQ 700, 28" mudzilla's and a hmf exhaust. I dont like changing the primary because of the stall. What color spring epi/dalton should I start out with? I know on my Brute force I have the almond secondary and it is perfect for my needs. Thanks for the help


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

The almond seems to be a well liked choice for KQ owners with 28-29" tires that still trail a bit. Heavy mudders or 30-31" tire owners go stronger like red or more. Just what I'v been reading.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The KQ's don't have Primary springs. The only way you can get more stall is changing the wet springs out. The most you can gain is 500 rpm's. With your tires on a KQ I would either suggest Airdam's stage 1&2 work or Tony Jame's 3+ mod along with what I'm typing up next. EPI makes a Lime Green and Yellow secondary spring and Dalton make a Orange. If it was mine I would either run the EPI 18 gram rollers & Yellow spring or get the Dalton HAC kit. The Dalton kits does not have the wet springs. The Dalton HAC kit is for Big tires. Its the Orange spring and 4-17.5 and 4-19.5 gram rollers which is an over all weight of 18.5 grams. If you want the most low end to turn your tires then EPI 16 gram rollers and the EPI Lime Green secondary. The primary work by Tony James is very good. If you need his contact info let me know. I use him as well.

Hope this helps you...if you need any help at all with the KQ just let me know.


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. I dont really need the most. I would like the same feel as my Brute force 750 with only a almond secondary installed. Would that be just the lime green? Weights create stall right? Thanks again I get confused on this topic.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

No, Weight have nothing to do with stall on the KQ's. Their CVT is Totally different than the Brutes. Stall will only be created by changing the internal wet springs inside the motor. From what it sounds like you would benefit from 18 gram roller weights and the Yellow spring from EPI. Weights are $50 and the spring is $25. You press your weights outta the white covers and press the new ones in. If you need any help just let me know. On the CVT's like Suzuki, Yamaha you have to change the Roller weights when you change the springs to get them work correctly. The Dalton HAC kit's rollers come with new covers. I think the kit is like $156. Its the new rollers covers and the Orange spring. The cheaper way to go is with EPI 18 gram rollers and Yellow spring. You will just have to press your weights outta the covers and press the new ones in. Its very easy to do.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

I agree with bootlegger on this one. He knows his stuff on clutching for these KQ's.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

king05 said:


> I agree with bootlegger on this one. He knows his stuff on clutching for these KQ's.


Yep...me too. Nobody knows better.


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks bootlegger for the info. How do you press in/out the rollers? A special tool? And you are saying unlike the brute if I just install the secondary (yellow) spring it wouldnt do anything? Thanx


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Holykaw said:


> Thanks bootlegger for the info. How do you press in/out the rollers? A special tool? And you are saying unlike the brute if I just install the secondary (yellow) spring it wouldnt do anything? Thanx


No special tool...you can take a socket that is the same size as the weight and smaller than the cover and just tap it out....then tap the new one in.

If you just put the yellow secondary in, it will have more belt grip and more back shift...but with the factory roller weights it not have a good shift out point. The 18 gram rollers work best and will hold a higher rpm for longer before shift out and will help turn the bigger tires. You have to match the roller weights to the secondary to produce the best rpm shift out. 16's work best with the Lime Green and 18 with the Yellow and Dalton Orange springs.


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok cool. I ordered the epi yellow and the 18 gram weights. Are the clutches similar to an eiger? I seen a spanner tool used to remove them. Thanks again


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Holykaw said:


> Ok cool. I ordered the epi yellow and the 18 gram weights. Are the clutches similar to an eiger? I seen a spanner tool used to remove them. Thanks again


Yeah...kinda of. You can make you a secondary spring compressor easy and cheap. Here are some vids that will help you.

Roller weights...






secondary spring...






This should help...if you need anything else just ask me. Also...get you some 320 grit sand paper and deglaze your clutch faces....just sand the face of each sheave while you got it apart.


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

This is great. Hey. Should I do that 1 mm shim mod? If so where do I get the shims at. Thanks man, you sure are a great help


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes...the shim mod would help a lot. I wouldn't do no more than 1.5mm. 2mm is kinda pushing it IMO. Here you go...best $7 you will spend...lol. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0370922183&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

Cool beans. I have a yellow spring, 18 grm weights and 1.5 shims. All on the way. Thanks again


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Holykaw said:


> Cool beans. I have a yellow spring, 18 grm weights and 1.5 shims. All on the way. Thanks again


That will make a big difference you your KQ. Let me know how you like it. You will be able to tell a good difference in the low end.


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

I just got this bike for the wife, she kinda outgrown her Eiger, but she loves that Eiger. I just posted the Eiger on craigslist

http://daytona.craigslist.org/rvs/2083935574.html


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Bootlegger said:


> Yes...the shim mod would help a lot. I wouldn't do no more than 1.5mm. 2mm is kinda pushing it IMO. Here you go...best $7 you will spend...lol.


 
It depends on the bike as each bike has slightly different tolerances. Some of these bikes dont have enough splines for 2mm shims and some have plenty of room. I have just enough splines for the 2mm shims and have been running it like that for over a year with no side effects. I love it! Feels like it puts down so much more torque on my bike!


----------

